# Insurance claification



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

Can someone please explain what this term on my certificate actually means, I ask because I was once told am only covered to drive my car by the police

_The policyholder may also drive with the permission of the owner a motor car not owned by the policyowner and not hired to him under a hire purchase or lease agreement_

My son is going to look at another car which is a private sale and he wants me to test drive it would I be covered for this if I have the owners permission?

Although this does appear to be a bit of a grey area the words used are clear enough unless I am missing something


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Based on my experience, this covers you Third Party only to drive other cars with the owners permission. Nothing more.

Might be worth asking forum member Shiny about this one. He's an insurance broker so will know exactly what it means.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You can legally drive it but third party only means any accident and you would lose the guys car you're test driving.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Or just ring your insurance. 

More reliable answer than a car cleaning forum!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As above, cover will only be TPO under a driving other cars extension. Your Insurance Certificate must contain the wordings you have stated under the "Persons Entitled To Drive" part.

It only applies to cars not owned or registered to you, and you must be driving with the owner's permission. Because cover is TPO, if you have an accident, it will only cover damage you cause to another car/person/property and not the car you are driving, so the owner of the car may not be happy to let you drive on this basis.

Most policy booklets now also state in the wordings that this extention only applies if the car you are driving is insured by the owner. If it taxed, then it should be insured, but people are often oblivious to this legal requirement. They may have bought a new car and transferred the insurance, so the car they are selling may not have any insurance cover in place.

If it isn't taxed, the car shouldn't be driven on the road, unless it is from a dealer and being driven on trade plates. A dealer is likely to have "demostration" cover in place on their insurance to cover you, but again this isn't always the case.

If it is a private sale and you want to test drive it and the owner is happy for you to do so, the best bet is to arrange a 1 day temporary car insurance, from somewhere such as www.dayinsure.com . For the cost of a few pounds, you can then have comprehensive car insurance for the day. It will also allow you to drive it home should you buy it that day.


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

Shiny said:


> As above, cover will only be TPO under a driving other cars extension. Your Insurance Certificate must contain the wordings you have stated under the "Persons Entitled To Drive" part.
> 
> It only applies to cars not owned or registered to you, and you must be driving with the owner's permission. Because cover is TPO, if you have an accident, it will only cover damage you cause to another car/person/property and not the car you are driving, so the owner of the car may not be happy to let you drive on this basis.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that excellent explanation


----------

